# Russian “CyberLover” Software Invades Chat Sites



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Russian “CyberLover” Software Invades Chat Sites*

*Russian “CyberLover” Software Invades Chat Sites*
Users of social networks beware: a new malware trend making the rounds in chatrooms and dating sites may be preying on those seeking relationships online to collect personal data. Security experts have issued warnings about the software, developed in Russia and dubbed CyberLover, as it is able to conduct flirtatious, automated conversations that mimic human behavior.

Read more.


----------

